# A new game



## tripleq (Jan 12, 2017)

Thread roulette 

We will need a wheel to spin and categories for where your threads are moved to. here's what I have so far.

Obscurity

Where posts go to die

WTF

Random Droppings

Surprisingly Insightful

Spot on

Pork (cant forget pork)


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 12, 2017)

Every moved thread is marked to where it has been moved to, and shows where for 30 days.  Posting EVERYTHING in General Discussion is messing up the entire forum and I am back trying to straighten it out and move things to where they belong.


----------

